# What setting on Vigoro Broadcast spreader to apply Milorganite?



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

I have the Vigoro 15000 sq. ft. Broadcast spreader and get troubled with settings since they usually don't include this model for spreader setting suggestions.

1. What do you put your setting on for Milorganite?

2. Should I use the Scott's spreader suggested settings for this? What Scott's model is most comparable to mine?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I know the Scott's setting is wayyyyyy too heavy on the bag rates on the back. Something like 11.5 or so. I have a Scott's pro something with the pneumatic tires and I put down bag rate milo around 4-4.5 seems to land me perfectly each time when I run out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For any spreader, I think the settings on the product bags are just a guide. I would start with a lower setting than you think and make multiple passes in different directions until you run out of product. Then note your results, and adjust accordingly on your next application. After a couple applications you will have it tuned into your yard, pace, distance between passes, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> For any spreader, I think the settings on the product bags are just a guide. I would start with a lower setting than you think and make multiple passes in different directions until you run out of product. Then note your results, and adjust accordingly on your next application. After a couple applications you will have it tuned into your yard, pace, distance between passes, etc. :thumbup:


This has always been my method as well.


----------



## -G- (Mar 14, 2020)

I found this if it helps anyone with the Viagro Broadcast Spreader.


----------

